
Daimlers MyTaxi to merge with Hailo - madbiz
http://www.reuters.com/artic
======
madbiz
Cant edit the link: [http://www.reuters.com/article/us-daimler-mytaxi-hailo-
idUSK...](http://www.reuters.com/article/us-daimler-mytaxi-hailo-
idUSKCN1060FK?utm_source=applenews)

------
shaqbert
With heavy regulation in Germany preventing a true Uber like model, MyTaxi has
become nothing but a more convenient cab hotline that is powered by an app.
Not much going on in terms of innovation or user acquisition.

Seems reasonable to reduce mgmt complexity by putting two similar things into
one, now that the growth dynamics have petered out...

~~~
lentil_soup
honest question, for the end user, what does Uber offer that MyTaxi doesn't
have?

~~~
exit
in my experience, nothing.

------
hclivess
never seen 2.5mil reads on anything in my life

~~~
AjithAntony
Are you using feedly? I saw that too. I never understood what that number is.
Obviously some popularity score. I assumed it was some measure of "shares" for
a specified link.

